# long / lent



## Arnotti

Bonjour à tous!!!!

Quelle version de cette phrase est correcte.

"Plus la qualité du fichier exporté est élevée, plus le traitement est long"
"Plus la qualité du fichier exporté est élevée, plus le traitement est lent"

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux !  C'est la durée qui est longue et la vitesse qui est lente. Donc dans votre contexte, les deux sont possibles, mais _long_ est a priori préférable si vous voulez bien dire que cela prendra plus de temps.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Les deux ! C'est la durée qui est longue et la vitesse qui est lente.


Pourquoi le traitement d'un fichier serait-il plus lent parce que sa qualité est élevée ?
Je ne suis pas informaticien mais je suppose que la vitesse de traitement est la même,  ce n'est que la durée qui change à cause de la quantité  d'informations à traiter.

Je choisirais donc la 1ère solution: "Plus la qualité du fichier exporté est élevée, plus le traitement est long."


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

JClaudeK said:


> Pourquoi le traitement d'un fichier serait-il plus lent parce que sa qualité est élevée ?
> Je ne suis pas informaticien mais je suppose que la vitesse de traitement est la même,  ce n'est que la durée qui change à cause de la quantité  d'informations à traiter.
> 
> Je choisirais donc la 1ère solution.


Excellente remarque !
#lesMotsOntUnSens


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> Pourquoi le traitement d'un fichier serait-il plus lent parce que sa qualité est élevée ?
> Je ne suis pas informaticien mais je suppose que la vitesse de traitement est la même, ce n'est que la durée qui change à cause de la quantité d'informations à traiter.


J'imagine qu'il est question de compresser une image, une musique ou une vidéo. Or la vitesse de cette compression est inversement proportionnelle à la qualité désirée. Donc, non, la vitesse de traitement n'est pas nécessairement la même !


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

En tant qu'ardent défenseur de l'intégrité rectale des drosophiles, je propose un moratoire à ce débat entre vitesse du traitement et durée de la compression.
Les composants d'un ordinateur ne ralentissent pas lorsqu'on leur fait traiter une image de haute résolution: il leur faut simplement plus de temps, puisqu'ils doivent traiter plus de données.
Pour revenir à la question initiale: quelque chose qui, à cadence égale, prend plus de temps, est plus long, pas plus lent.


----------



## jekoh

_Lent_ et _long_ me paraissent largement interchangeables ici.



Gérard Napalinex said:


> Pour revenir à la question initiale: quelque chose qui, à cadence égale, prend plus de temps, est plus long, pas plus lent.


Je ne vois pas ce qui empêche quelque chose d'être plus lent même à cadence égale... Un programme qui, lorsqu'il a à traiter deux fois plus de données met trois fois plus de temps a bien une vitesse qui a diminué.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Jekoh said:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas ce qui empêche quelque chose d'être plus lent même à cadence égale...


Oh ! trois fois rien : les lois de la physique par exemple. Si la cadence de transfert (donc le débit) est égale, le transfert des données ne sera pas plus lent, et la durée d'icelui transfert (sa « longueur », en réalité sa durée) ne dépendra alors que de la quantité de données (autrement dit du « volume ») à transférer.

Conclusion : _long_ et _lent_ ne sont nullement interchangeables.


----------



## jekoh

Les lois de la physique n'empêchent aucunement de faire varier une vitesse à cadence égale...


----------



## Maître Capello

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Les composants d'un ordinateur ne ralentissent pas lorsqu'on leur fait traiter une image de haute résolution: il leur faut simplement plus de temps, puisqu'ils doivent traiter plus de données.


Non, les données sont les mêmes, à considérer qu'il y a bien une quantité de données fixe au départ comme celle d'une image non compressée. C'est le *traitement* de ces données lors de la compression qui est plus lent lorsque l'on souhaite obtenir un fichier de meilleure qualité, en raison d'un plus grand nombre d'*opérations*.



Gérard Napalinex said:


> Pour revenir à la question initiale: quelque chose qui, à cadence égale, prend plus de temps, est plus long, pas plus lent.


Oui, nous sommes d'accord, si c'est bien « à cadence égale »… Mais c'est sur ce dernier point que nos avis divergent. 



jekoh said:


> Un programme qui, lorsqu'il a à traiter deux fois plus de données met trois fois plus de temps a bien une vitesse qui a diminué.


À cadence égale, traiter deux fois plus de données prend par définition deux fois plus de temps (et non trois fois).



jekoh said:


> Les lois de la physique n'empêchent aucunement de faire varier une vitesse à cadence égale...


Pas les lois de la physique, mais celles de la logique et du français.  _Cadence_ est en effet ici synonyme de _vitesse_.


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> À cadence égale, traiter deux fois plus de données prend par définition deux fois plus de temps (et non trois fois).


À *vitesse* égale. Mais cette hypothèse ne fait nullement partie de l'énoncé, elle est au contraire la question.



Maître Capello said:


> Pas les lois de la physique, mais celles de la logique et du français.


Cadence n'est pas du tout synonyme de vitesse.

L'affirmation de Gérard est  (je souligne) : 


> *quelque chose* qui, à cadence égale, prend plus de temps, est plus long, pas plus lent


Cette affirmation est clairement fausse.


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> Cadence n'est pas du tout synonyme de vitesse.


TLFi, s.v. _cadence_ (c'est moi qui souligne) :


> *2.* [L'accent est mis sur la vitesse]
> *a)* _ARM._ Nombre de coups qu'une arme à feu peut tirer en un temps déterminé.
> *b)* _CIN._ ,,Vitesse de défilement du film dans la caméra ou dans le projecteur`` (Giteau 1970).
> *c)* _INDUSTR._ Rythme du travail et de la production d'un ouvrier, d'une entreprise, etc. _Cadence d'expansion, de production; accélération des cadences; une bonne cadence_ :
> 4. Une _moyenne_ de près de deux cents lignes au cours de la seconde quinzaine d'octobre. À cette *cadence*, nous aurions pu finir en mars. Bernanos, _Un Mauvais rêve,_1948, p. 913.



Il s'agit toujours d'une quantité par unité de temps, donc assimilable à une vitesse…


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bon, mon combat pour le bien-être animal a clairement échoué...

Et pour le pauvre Arnotti, qui nous a rejoints tout récemment (quel exemple est donné ici!), que conclure?
Que quelque chose qu'on mesure en secondes est court ou long, mais certainement pas rapide ni lent.


----------



## jekoh

Une cadence est assimilable à *une* vitesse, mais il ne s'ensuit pas qu'on ne puisse pas faire varier la vitesse à cadence fixe...

Pour prendre un exemple simple pour illustrer cette notion qui ne me paraît quand même pas compliquée : quand une personne court, elle peut modifier sa vitesse en gardant la même cadence, il lui suffit de modifier la longueur de sa foulée.

Dans le cas des ordinateurs, le mot « cadence » désigne généralement celle du processeur, et non la vitesse de _traitement_ d'un fichier, qui dépend de bien d'autres choses, notamment de l'algorithme plus ou moins performant utilisé pour ce _traitement_.

Bref, rien n'indique que la vitesse de traitement soit fixe. 



Gérard Napalinex said:


> Que quelque chose qu'on mesure en secondes est court ou long, mais certainement pas rapide ni lent.


Ce qui se mesure en secondes, c'est _la durée du traitement_, et non _le traitement_ lui-même. On peut bien dire qu'un _traitement_ est _lent_ ou _rapide_.


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> quand une personne court, elle peut modifier sa vitesse en gardant la même cadence, il lui suffit de modifier la longueur de sa foulée


La cadence est en effet davantage assimilable à une fréquence qu'à une vitesse, mais dans le contexte qui nous occupe, je ne vois pas vraiment comment distinguer les deux. Si la cadence est la fréquence du processeur, qu'est la vitesse pour vous dans ce contexte-là ? En d'autres termes, quelle est votre unité de « longueur » pour cette vitesse ?



jekoh said:


> Dans le cas des ordinateurs, le mot « cadence » désigne généralement celle du processeur


Ce n'était pas là mon emploi de ce terme, d'où sans doute notre désaccord.  En parlant de cadence, je pensais en fait à l'inverse du temps nécessaire à traiter une unité de données, par exemple un pixel pour une image.

Mais bref, nous sommes au moins d'accord – au contraire de Gérard – que tant _long_ que _lent_ peuvent convenir dans le contexte initial.


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> La cadence est en effet davantage assimilable à une fréquence qu'à une vitesse, mais dans le contexte qui nous occupe, je ne vois pas vraiment comment distinguer les deux. Si la cadence est la fréquence du processeur, qu'est la vitesse pour vous dans ce contexte-là ? En d'autres termes, quelle est votre unité de « longueur » pour cette vitesse ?


Je dirais que la _vitesse de traitement_ se définit généralement comme le rapport entre le volume des données et la durée mise à les traiter.

Comme on ignore tout du _traitement_ dont il s'agit, je ne vois pas bien pourquoi certains sont si sûrs que le _traitement_ de deux fois plus de données ne va pas prendre trois fois plus de temps. D'ailleurs, même une quantité identique de données peut nécessiter un traitement plus long toutes choses égales par ailleurs : par exemple, classer n nombres par ordre croissant a de bonnes chances d'être plus rapide s'ils sont déjà dans le bon ordre.


----------



## Chocou

Bonjour 

Je me demande comment différencier les deux mots ("long" / "lent") à l'orale, parce que les deux se ressembles à l'écoute. Voici un exemple :

Deux jeunnes gens qui discutent de leurs passions entre autres les modèles du train :

- Quelles sont les trains que tu préfère ?
- Je préfère les trains lent. (par exemple des trains qui sont réservés aux touristes pour leur faire visiter une région)

Merci infiniment !


----------



## Terio

La seule façon est de vous familiariser avec le timbre des voyelles. Le français est beaucoup plus riche en voyelles que l'arabe : seize voyelles en français (description classique) contre trois en arabe, mais avec des brèves et des longues, si je ne m'abuse.

La voyelle [ɑ̃], qu'on trouve dans r*an*g, d*en*t, t*em*ps, *am*bre l*en*t, est plus ouverte que la voyelle [ɔ̃]b*on*, n*om*bre, l*on*g. La première résulte de la nasalisation d'un a fermé alors que la deuxième de la nasalisation d'un o ouvert.

C'est une question de temps et de pratique.


----------



## Chocou

Merci Terio pour votre réponse. Mais comment on s'assure que son interlocuteur ne comprenne pas "lent" comme étant "long". Cela s'explique clairement dans l'exemple que je vous ai fait dans mon dernier post. Autrement dit, disant "je préfère les trains lent.", l'interlocuteur ne risque-t-il pas de traduire "lent" comme étant "long" (on sous-entend par "long" les trains dont la longueur est assez remarquable par rapport à la norme habituelle).


----------



## Terio

Pour un francophone, les deux sons sont nettement distincts. Tant le locuteur que la personne qui l'écoute doivent apprendre à bien les distinguer. Chaque langue a ses particularités phonétiques. Au début, un francophone a du mal à distinguer _feet_ de _fit_, en anglais. À la longue, on y arrive.


----------



## Chocou

je vous remercie chaleureusement Terio pour ces éclaircissements.


----------



## Locape

Si votre interlocuteur n'est pas un francophone natif et que vous avez peur de mal prononcer 'lent', vous pouvez toujours préciser 'un train qui roule lentement' (ou 'un train d'une grande longueur'). C'est en effet une question d'entraînement, l'oreille finit par faire la différence. J'avais justement du mal en apprenant l'anglais avec les _i_ longs.


----------

